# Roadsign in France



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

Many people are unaware that a place-name road sign, when bordered with a red line, indicates the start of a 50kph speed limit. There is frequently NO OTHER SIGN of the reduced speed limit!

So, drivers in France beware - red line round place name = 50 speed limit (that's 30mph).

When you see the sign with the placename crossed-through, bordered in grey, this means back to the national speed limit of 90kph, unless otherwise stated.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

thanks Vanessa, useful piece of information there 8)


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Yes, thank you. Will bear that in mind! :roll: Ana x


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

Of course, what I didn't add was, if there's a DIFFERENT speed limit just after the place sign, that takes priority, be it higher or lower. I guess it's sometimes as simple as "they changed their minds", but didn't want to change the place name-sign. :?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Over*

Moreover,

If you drive anything over 3500kG's, beware of certain towns & villages where there is an additional sign indicating Over 3500kG 30kmh. Don't worry about the irate car drivers weaving around in your mirror flashing their lights. Look out for the the Gendarmes at the exit to the vilage with their radar guns!.

I have seen them stopping large motorhomes, vans and trucks.

Trev.


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

Absolutely! The Gendarmes like nothing better than stopping people for traffic infringements :roll: . They won't necessarily be at the exit to the village, either - I've known them to be part-way through. Two things are sure, they will NOT be wearing high-visibility clothing, and they will NOT be standing in a prominent position. They like to hide to "catch" people out. :evil:


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*French travel*

Greetings,

........so! are there any books you can get explaining the traffic signs etc, like a highway code for France...................

..........or for other European countries?


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: French travel*



Humber-Traveller said:


> Greetings,
> 
> ........so! are there any books you can get explaining the traffic signs etc, like a highway code for France...................
> 
> ..........or for other European countries?


Try these two sites they will cover most of the signs you are liable to encounter.

http://www.ideamerge.com/motoeuropa/roadsigns/

http://www.geocities.com/jusjih/roadsigns.html#a

Don


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I would agree that the gendarmes lurk anywhere. Think I may have got caught in Guines last week!
On the subject of French signs, does anyone know what the white car on a blue background sign means?
We have asked in France and even the French don't have a clue. It appears mostly on motorways and as you come off there is another with a red line through it.
Somebody must know somewhere!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

2kias said:


> Thanks for the info. I would agree that the gendarmes lurk anywhere. Think I may have got caught in Guines last week!
> On the subject of French signs, does anyone know what the white car on a blue background sign means?
> We have asked in France and even the French don't have a clue. It appears mostly on motorways and as you come off there is another with a red line through it.
> Somebody must know somewhere!!!!!!!!


Are these the signs you mean?









No Motor vehicles









Motor Vehicles only

The details are at http://www.alltravelfrance.com/France/Car_Rental/Road_Signs.htm but I'm not sure they are correct.

I thought they meant something like Semi motorway and end off, but I could be wrong.

Don


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Yes Don they are the ones but I don't think they mean that. I have gone down roads that say no motor vehicles following loads of French cars. If that is the case then no-one would go anywhere. 
Something odd here!


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

2kias said:


> Yes Don they are the ones but I don't think they mean that. I have gone down roads that say no motor vehicles following loads of French cars. If that is the case then no-one would go anywhere.
> Something odd here!


In Switzerland the same sign means

"The roads of 2nd classes are the roads with the reduced motorway characteristics (or semi-motorway)."

That's the translation anyway

In italy it means motor vehicles only.

I think I have worked it out, the one with the red line is badly worded I think it means bikes, carts, and other slow vehicles can now use the road.

Don


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

Still clear as mud. Perhaps only the French could invent an unrecognisable sign!


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi!









This sign means: Begin of a road stretch that is reserved for motor vehicles which are technically (and legally) able to achieve a minimum speed of 60 kph. So, indeed a kind of semi-motorway.









This sign means: End of such a stretch.

In contrast to real motorways the speed limit on such roads is 90 kph, unless signposted otherwise. They may be, but do not have to be, dual carriageways.

A similar pair of signs can be found in Germany:
















Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

Boff, you beat me to it!! :lol: It's a sort of "no pedestrians, no cyclists, no invalid carriages etc" sign really. And perhaps most importantly, none of the annoying "sans permis" vehicles which are restricted to 30kph!!!


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Oh! Vanessa! I was thinking of getting a "sans permis" for a toad!  
Feel so deflated now to think of it as annoying! :wink: :wink:


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

:lol: They're horrendously expensive to insure, too ... something like twice or three times a "normal" car - all because absolutely anyone can drive one, including, as the name suggests, someone with no driving licence!


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

But you can drive on the hard shoulder can't you? so no traffic jams, and everyone steers clear of you, about a whole lane width clear, as i recall :lol:


----------

